
Searching for Coronavirus inhibitors: Rapid screening and open data - caillancm
https://www.diamond.ac.uk/covid-19/for-scientists/progress-highlights.html
======
caillancm
Twitter thread with more explanation:
[https://twitter.com/MartinWalshDLS/status/123635508358517964...](https://twitter.com/MartinWalshDLS/status/1236355083585179648)

An unrelated paper describing an inhibitor:
[https://www.cell.com/cell/fulltext/S0092-8674(20)30229-4](https://www.cell.com/cell/fulltext/S0092-8674\(20\)30229-4)

